# Favourite Food



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

I am just wondering what is the favourite food for Ps according to Ps owners......


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

shrimp and feeders but of course i dont deprive them from feeders.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

my reds seem to like everything, but seem to like shrimp and worms the best...i voted worms though cause they just tear those to pieces


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I didnt reply because my fish like fish fellets of all kinds the most. Seems you left that out of your poll. Fish fellets make almost 50% of my P's diet.

~Dj


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

my natts like hikari cichlid gold pellets, second only to live. mice fish or whatever. they quit accepting beef heart about 4 months ago. pellet food makes up about 80% of theier diet.


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

My P's are only about 1.5" in size so they have not been live fed yet but they get Prawns, Bloodworm, Beefheart, White fish (not cod) and I have just tried them with Muscles and I have to say that they get really into a frenzy when they are offered the Muscles, they love them!!

Take it easy









T


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Shrimp. It's their staple diet for almost a year now, and they still fight over each small piece I drop in.
Closely followed by smelt.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Feeders then Shrimp...!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

my Ps love beefheart


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

my P loves frozen brine shrimp. he sucks up every last one that drops to the gravel.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Mine always liked shrimp the best, second would probably be earthworms.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

my spilo liked krill


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine cant get enough shrimp








dam they love it


----------

